# Buffed A Few Bowls



## W.Y. (Oct 31, 2015)

These were scattered all over the living room . They represent my recent  three or four months of bowl making . To make room for more I buffed them today  and took a picture of them spread out on the LR floor so  now I can pack them into boxes for up coming craft sales .


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 31, 2015)

Very impressive work William. That is a lot of dough' scattered on your living room floor and would hope that you do well with your future sales.


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 31, 2015)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Very impressive work William. That is a lot of dough' scattered on your living room floor and would hope that you do well with your future sales.


 

Thanks and yes , there is a lot of moneys worth there and they sell real good.
Unfortunately  most people don't realize what it costs for tools and supplies to make stuff like that especially in the area where I am . For instance I have a new 14" band saw ordered and in transit right now.
But I don't mind . It is a nice hobby and I generally cover all expenses  like overhead and tools and supplies and a few bucks of mad money left over . Not all hobbies can have that sort of an outcome .


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 31, 2015)

Awesome array.


----------



## JimB (Oct 31, 2015)

Beautiful assortment!


----------



## robutacion (Oct 31, 2015)

Yeah...! shame that, there is only a "few" in there...!

Some interesting pieces in there that I haven't seen before.

Great work.

Cheers
George


----------



## BSea (Oct 31, 2015)

WOW, just a few are buffed?? 

They all look buffed to me.:biggrin:

Nice work! :good:


----------



## rholiday (Nov 1, 2015)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 1, 2015)

If that's a few, I'ld imagine that his house would be visible from space if he did a lot of em ...


----------



## W.Y. (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks for the replies and comments 


This is all of those bowls that were shown on the floor. They will all fit into one large plastic tote box. I have another one right full in the basement that I made earlier in the year. They make for easy transporting when fitting them inside one another.


----------



## jsolie (Nov 2, 2015)

That's a very impressive batch of bowls (and a few other items as well).


----------

